# "ZZ" 870 followed me home



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I did a bit of horse trading with an old friend last night. He badly wanted my Benelli Super Black Eagle 12 gauge and offered me quite a bit more than I paid for it.
When the deal was done he showed me an 870 Wingmaster in beautiful condition with a ZZ stamp on the barrel which I later learned designated the build date as a 1953. After a bit of haggling he settled for $300 cash, a Heritage .22 and some Mossberg parts.
I am absolutely in love with the 68 year old that looks like new!


----------

